# Gesichtserkennung in digikam

## uhai

Hallo Leute,

ich habe im Büro jetzt Picasa und war überrascht, wie gut die Gesichtserkennung von Picasa läuft.

Digikam kann bei mir Gesichter in den Bildern finden, ordnet aber keine Namen zu. Ausserdem stürzt es immer ab, wenn ich eine Weile Gesichter tagge. Ich habe die verschiedenen Optionen in den Einstellungen für die Gesichtersuche ausprobiert, ist aber immer das gleiche.

```
digiKam version 4.10.0

Exiv2 kann in JP2 speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in JPEG speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in PGF speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in PNG speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in TIFF speichern: Ja

Exiv2 unterstützt XMP-Metadaten: Ja

LibCImg: 130

LibEigen: 3.1.3

LibExiv2: 0.24

LibJPEG: 62

LibJasper: 1.900.1

LibKDE: 4.14.3

LibKExiv2: 2.3.2

LibKGeoMap: 3.1.0

LibKdcraw: 2.4.2

LibLCMS: 2060

LibLensFun: 0.3.0-0

LibPGF: 6.12.27

LibPNG: 1.6.16

LibQt: 4.8.7

LibRaw: 0.16.0

LibTIFF: LIBTIFF, Version 4.0.3 Copyright (c) 1988-1996 Sam Leffler Copyright (c) 1991-1996 Silicon Graphics, Inc.

Marble-Funktion: 0.19.2 (stable release)

Parallelisiertes Entfernen von Mosaikmustern: Ja

Prozessorkerne: 4

Unterstützung für Demosaic GPL2: Ja

Unterstützung für Demosaic GPL3: Ja

Unterstützung für LibLqr: Ja

Unterstützung von RawSpeed-Codec: Keine

Datenbanktreiber: QMYSQL

Interner Datenbank-Server:: Keine

KIPI-Module: 4.4.0

LibGphoto2: 2.5.7

LibKface: 3.5.0

LibKipi: 2.1.0

LibOpenCV: 2.4.9

Unterstützung für Baloo: Nein

Unterstützung für Kdepimlibs: Ja

Unterstützung für Sqlite2: Nein

```

```
digiKam version 4.10.0

Bilder: 

BMP: 279

GIF: 21715

JP2: 2022

JPG: 176291

PCX: 16

PNG: 180106

PPM: 196

RAW-DNG: 3406

RAW-NEF: 15504

TIFF: 6651

XCF: 1071

XPM: 404

Gesamt: 407661

: 

: 

Videos: 

3GP: 11

AVI: 325

MOV: 1754

MP4: 14

MPEG: 91

WMV: 40

Gesamt: 2235

: 

: 

Audio: 

MP3: 2576

OGG: 333

WAV: 48

Gesamt: 2957

: 

: 

Gesamtzahl der Einträge: 412853

Alben: 55940

Stichwörter: 679

Datenbanktreiber: QMYSQL

Interner Datenbank-Server:: Keine

```

Ich habe 36851 manuell getaggte Gesichter (Anzahl der Tags laut Seitenleiste, Spitzenreiter sind meine Kinder mit 6.600 - 9.600 Tags. Wenigstens die sollten doch auch automatisch erkannt werden können, oder?

Funktioniert das bei Euch? Mit welchen Einstellungen geht Ihr auf Gesichtersuche?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Nutzt hier keiner die Gesichtererkennung von digikam?

uhai

----------

## cryptosteve

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Nutzt hier keiner die Gesichtererkennung von digikam?

 

Ich habe bis zu Deinem ersten Beitrag nicht gewusst, dass es in digikam überhaupt eine Gesichtserkennung gibt. Heute habe ich mal ein bißchen damit rumgespielt, aber ich kann dem hier überhaupt nichts funktionierendes abgewinnen. Ich kann ein Gesicht markieren und einen Namen zuweisen, aber bei anderen Fotos hat das keine Auswirkung - außer, dass ich hier wieder markieren und einen Namen zuweisen kann.

Aber mit "Erkennung" hat das wenig zu tun. Aber vielleicht nutze ich es auch einfach nur falsch?

----------

## uhai

Ja, so geht es mir auch.

Picasa kann mit den markierten Gesichtern recht treffsicher neue Gesichter zuordnen. Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, das digikam das bei mir nicht macht.... Das wäre für mich eine große Hilfe.

Also kein Problem meiner Kiste...

Andererseits habe ich im Netz (vor einiger Zeit) ein Tutorial gesehen, da sah das so aus, als würde es funktionieren....

uhai

----------

## l3u

Ich habe kürzlich Gesichtserkennung und -identifizierung per libkface (die Bibliothek, die Digikam nutzt und wartet) für KPhotoAlbum implementiert. Funktioniert besser da ;-)

----------

## uhai

```
digikam(11280)/digikam (core) Digikam::DetectionWorker::process: Found 1 faces in "mem_031.jpg" QSize(1397, 1398) QSize(1397, 1398)

digikam(11280)/digikam (core) Digikam::DatabaseCoreBackend::prepareQuery: Prepare failed!

digikam(11280)/digikam (core) Digikam::DatabaseCoreBackendPrivate::debugOutputFailedQuery: Failure executing query:

 "SELECT DISTINCT tagid FROM ImageTagProperties WHERE imageid=?;" 

Error messages: "QMYSQL3: Anweisung kann nicht vorbereitet werden" "MySQL server has gone away" 2006 2 

Bound values:  ()

digikam(11280)/digikam (core) Digikam::DetectionWorker::process: Found 2 faces in "mem_030.jpg" QSize(1999, 2000) QSize(1999, 2000)

digikam: Fatal IO error: client killed

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

KCrash: Connect sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-tux/kdeinit4__0

KCrash: Connect sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-tux/kdeinit4__0

Fatal Error: Accessed global static 'ImageTagPairPrivSharedNull *imageTagPairPrivSharedNull()' after destruction. Defined at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-4.10.0/work/digikam-4.10.0/core/libs/database/imagetagpair.cpp:75

```

Vielleicht habe ich ja eher ein Problem mit meinem MYSQL-Server?

@I3u: Heißt "funktioniert besser da" in kphoto werden Namen zu den gefunden Gesichtern zugeordnet?

uhai

----------

## l3u

Sofern du die Datenbank vorher trainierst … es werden Stichwörter vorgeschlagen. Das sind dann in dem Fall sinnvollerweise Namen. Ein relativ früher Entwicklungsstand (mittlerweile geht es ein Bisschen einfacher) steht auf youtube: http://youtu.be/GDvbByjaU9U

----------

## uhai

Bei mir gibt es keinen "Personen"-Button in diesem Dialog. Wie starte ich die Gesichtererkennung über die gesamte Sammlung?

Ich habe 4.5 mit KDE 4.14.8.

```
[I] media-gfx/kphotoalbum

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5 ~4.6.2

       {aqua debug +exif +face +geolocation +handbook +kipi +map +raw LINGUAS="ar be bg bs ca ca@valencia cs da de el en_GB eo es et eu fi fr ga gl hi hne hr hu is it ja km lt mai mr nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru se sk sv tr ug uk vi zh_CN zh_TW"}                                                             

     Installed versions:  4.5(4)(22:53:00 16.06.2015)(exif geolocation handbook kipi raw -aqua -debug LINGUAS="de -ar -be -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mai -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sv -tr -ug -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW")                                                                                     

     Homepage:            http://www.kphotoalbum.org/

     Description:         KDE Photo Album is a tool for indexing, searching, and viewing images

```

USE=face habe ich in der package.use gesetzt, ist aber irgendwie nicht "angekommen"...

uhai

----------

## uhai

Ehrlich, funktioniert das auto-tagging von Gesichtern jetzt in digikam?

Oder alternativ: Kann ich die Gesichter in kphotoalbum suchen und taggen? Wie starte ich den Scan dort? Ich habe keine "Männchen"-Taste wie in der Video-Anleitung....

uhai

----------

## l3u

Du musst Version 4.6.2 installieren, 4.5 hat das Feature noch nicht. Und auch nicht den face-USE-Flag.

In KPA gibt es keinen Scan der ganzen Sammlung. Das würde eh nie auch nur annähernd funktionieren, dafür ist der Stand der Technik erheblich zu schlecht (vgl. die Implementierung in Digikam ;-)

Im Annotation Dialog (also dem Dialog, in dem man Stichwörter vergibt), gibt es einen Knopf, der nach Gesichtern sucht und Personen dafür vorschlägt (sofern man die Datenbank bereits entsprechend trainiert hat, ganz genau wie im Video zu bedienen). Das nimmt einem also die Arbeit ab, die Gesichter pro Bild per Hand zu markieren und zu taggen. Natürlich funktioniert das nur pro Bild einzeln (STRG+1 bzw. „Einzelne Einträge kategorisieren“).

Schön wär’s, wenn man einen Scan der gesamten Sammlung machen könnte, und hinterher sind wie von Zauberhand alle Personen markiert …

----------

